# starting a Citrucel regimen



## amh1 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello, a little background on myself: I'm a 30 year old teacher. I haven't been formally diagnosed with IBS, but mostly because I have been too embarrassed to talk to my doctor about it. My gut problems have reached the point where I can no longer ignore them. I am having loose, urgent stools sometimes up to 8 times a day. I have to change my schedule to make sure that I know there is a bathroom wherever I am going to be. The last straw came last weekend when I had went out for breakfast with my husband. Afterwards we were driving to go shopping and we had to stop at a Popeyes in the worst neighborhood ever because I was about to explode. To add insult to injury, the bathrooms were one seaters and there was someone in the womens bathroom. So I had to use the mens bathroom and of course there was a line when I finally was able to leave.I was mortified. I have a drs appt on the 17th, but after some research I thought I would try Citrucel.Can anyone provide me with some guidance as how to start taking it so that I don't make issues worse? I'd like to start this weekend when I'll be home.Thank you so much!


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I take Citrucel myself and it does help bulk up the stool and make it easier to pass. I did not have urgency like you, but rather incomplete evacuation. I take the caplets (not the powder) and started with 1-2 a day and worked up to about 3-4/day over the course of a few days. You might want to introduce it gradually and work up to whatever the recommended dose is, just so you don't throw your system out of whack more. And make sure you drink enough water.


----------



## rasputin (Feb 12, 2011)

I've had good luck with Citrucel but that was only after I had stabilized. The thing that really helped me was going on a restricted diet - i ate salad, chicken breast, rice....and that was about it. then i slowly added foods in. i discovered that wheat is a big problem for me. I highly recommend this book - http://www.amazon.com/Food-Allergies-Intolerance-Identification-Treatment/dp/0892818751/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307320853&sr=8-1You should also find a doctor that specializes in IBS.


----------



## spazzy (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello amh,Yes, I certainly can relate to your experience. I've had plenty of my own, very similar to yours.Once I was on a trip to see botanical gardens with husband's family, driving through lower part of Georgia, and I drank an entire bottle of Mylanta in the car. It didn't help a bit. Halfway through the trip, I had to go to the bathroom.....immediately!!! I was so embarrassed because I didn't know his relatives very well.....(and it was YEARS before I received an official IBS diagnosis)......so they had to stop the car (we were out in the middle of nowhere, driving on a two-lane road!!)....in front of a delapidated building.....I ran inside and was ushered to a small bathroom (and I use the term loosely).........it was filthy, there were holes in the ceiling, and it had no lock on the door!I was mortified.....just mortified.Now, of course, I realize that it was just my normal everyday IBS acting up. Today, with the information I've learned, I'd handle that situation differently. But years ago, when that happened, _I had no idea_ why I had diarrhea all the time.I tell you that story so that you will know that you definitely are not alone.You say you have a doctor's appointment coming up. Is it with a gastroenterologist? I agree that finding a doctor who specializes in IBS can be extremely helpful, if indeed it is determined that you have IBS. No need to feel embarrassed (though I understand the feeling), because IBS is such a common thing.....I think about 1 in 5 people have bouts or suffer from it.I'm not familiar with taking Citrucel. If you find it helps you, would you mind posting about that? I'm always interested in what helps other people.Good luck. Will you let us know how your doctor's appointment goes?


----------



## amh1 (Jun 3, 2011)

I am seeing some improvement with my symptoms with the citrucel. I started off taking 1 pill twice a day and have gotten up to 2 pills twice a day. As for the dr, it is my pcp but I will ask about a gastro doc. He is very good with referring to other great doctors.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Citrucel is probably the only fiber that made me go less, but it made my incomplete evacuation much worse.


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

amh1 said:


> Hello, a little background on myself: I'm a 30 year old teacher. I haven't been formally diagnosed with IBS, but mostly because I have been too embarrassed to talk to my doctor about it. My gut problems have reached the point where I can no longer ignore them. I am having loose, urgent stools sometimes up to 8 times a day. I have to change my schedule to make sure that I know there is a bathroom wherever I am going to be. The last straw came last weekend when I had went out for breakfast with my husband. Afterwards we were driving to go shopping and we had to stop at a Popeyes in the worst neighborhood ever because I was about to explode. To add insult to injury, the bathrooms were one seaters and there was someone in the womens bathroom. So I had to use the mens bathroom and of course there was a line when I finally was able to leave.I was mortified. I have a drs appt on the 17th, but after some research I thought I would try Citrucel.Can anyone provide me with some guidance as how to start taking it so that I don't make issues worse? I'd like to start this weekend when I'll be home.Thank you so much!


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi amh1,I have the same situation as you do with the very bad diarrhea. I have been in remission for about 1 1/2 years and my IBS was brought on again by the flu. I have been using probiotics 3 times daily, bland diet, and just added flax based fiber, to equal 30 grams daily including the food I eat, 3 days ago. I have tried citrucel and it made the problem worse! It is a cellulose product, man made, not natural like flax. The flax has made a world of difference! No more upset stomach, stools are formed, and I hope to be back to some normalcy very soon. I have some ground flax in my morning oatmeal and put the whole roasted flax seeds in creamy peanut butter and snack on it during the day. I am taking the advice of Brenda Watson who has a diet regimen for IBS sufferers. I am glad I tried this and I recommend it to others!


----------



## spazzy (Mar 29, 2010)

Chea said:


> Hi amh1,I have the same situation as you do with the very bad diarrhea. I have been in remission for about 1 1/2 years and my IBS was brought on again by the flu. I have been using probiotics 3 times daily, bland diet, and just added flax based fiber, to equal 30 grams daily including the food I eat, 3 days ago. I have tried citrucel and it made the problem worse! It is a cellulose product, man made, not natural like flax. The flax has made a world of difference! No more upset stomach, stools are formed, and I hope to be back to some normalcy very soon. I have some ground flax in my morning oatmeal and put the whole roasted flax seeds in creamy peanut butter and snack on it during the day. I am taking the advice of Brenda Watson who has a diet regimen for IBS sufferers. I am glad I tried this and I recommend it to others!


Hi, Chea....I almost bought Citrucel today, but I wasn't sure if it was a good choice for IBS-D.What type of flax do you buy, and where? I've never eaten flax, so how much should I start out adding to my food? I'm thinking I could buy it at "Earth Fare," but I really wouldn't know what type to buy.Has Brenda Watson written a book? I bet I could find her diet regimen on the internet, so I'll try to find it.Thanks for the heads up.D


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

spazzy said:


> Hi, Chea....I almost bought Citrucel today, but I wasn't sure if it was a good choice for IBS-D.What type of flax do you buy, and where? I've never eaten flax, so how much should I start out adding to my food? I'm thinking I could buy it at "Earth Fare," but I really wouldn't know what type to buy.Has Brenda Watson written a book? I bet I could find her diet regimen on the internet, so I'll try to find it.Thanks for the heads up.D


----------



## Chea (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Spazzy,We found it at Raleys grocery store but any health food type place should have it! It is organic ground flax seed and also they do the seeds toasted which isn't too bad in creamy peanut butter.I started by figuring out how much fiber there is in the food I eat every day. Then suppliment with the flax to equal 30 grams per day.I did have a little relapse this morning, but I believe it is from the bad bacteria that is protesting being evacuated by the fiber. I have been trying to build up the good bacteria and get rid of the bad.Brenda Watson is on the internet! Just google her. Her regimen makes alot of sense so I'm sticking with it. I also forgot to tell everyone that I was also taking a broad spectrum digestive enzyme with every meal.Probiotics 3 times dailyBroad spectrum digestive enzymeFlax based fiber to equal 30 grams per day (including food)Bland dietDrink only water and plenty of itGood Luck! Chea....


----------

